# MAC in Hong Kong: Avaliable Collections, Release Dates, Locations



## oddinary (Jul 27, 2007)

I hope to merge all the HK related MAC info into one post so it'll be easy to refer to later on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Once I get more release dates, I shall edit this post! Hope you find this useful!

*Release Dates:*
• Electroflash - 25 Jul
• Sonic Chic - 28 Jul

*Out on display now:*
• Cool Heat
• Heatherette
• Dazzleglass [at airport]
_____

*MAC Locations:*

*Lane Crawford*
Pacific Place
88 Queensway
Hong Kong Island
+852 2118 3958
*
Lane Crawford*
IFC
Queens Road
Hong Kong Island
+852 2118 7649

*Sogo*
Causeway Bay
555 Hennessy Road
Hong Kong Island
+852 2591 9833

*Duty Free Shop*
Galleria Sun Plaza
28 Canton Road
Ground Floor
Kowloon
+(852) 2302-6888

*FACES*
Tsim Sha Tsui
Ocean Terminal
Kowloon
+852 3101 9036

*M·A·C*
Elements
Elements
Kowloon
+85 2 2196 8050

*Nuance Watson*
Hong Kong International Airport
Airside East Hall, Level 6
Kowloon
+(852) 2186-6528

*Seibu*
Langham Place
8 Arglye St
Kowloon
+852 2269 1816


----------



## miss_pink (Jul 29, 2007)

this is *SUCH* a great idea _*oddinary!!!*_
are you serious about the MSFs selling out?? i'm upset in advance =( Flashtronic is released here in Oz on monday the 6th so i've been told...and it also turns out i'll be spending most of this day on a plane to HK, so wnt be able to make it to MAC in the city! i was hoping to get there in time to hot-foot it to the nearest MAC shop kowloon side...but if its being released on the 2nd there....*dammmit*!!
thanks for the addies tho - they will definitely come in handy for me as this is my first visit! Yay! excited again!! =)


----------



## oddinary (Jul 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_pink* 

 
_this is *SUCH* a great idea *oddinary!!!*
are you serious about the MSFs selling out?? i'm upset in advance =( Flashtronic is released here in Oz on monday the 6th so i've been told...and it also turns out i'll be spending most of this day on a plane to HK, so wnt be able to make it to MAC in the city! i was hoping to get there in time to hot-foot it to the nearest MAC shop kowloon side...but if its being released on the 2nd there....*dammmit*!!
thanks for the addies tho - they will definitely come in handy for me as this is my first visit! Yay! excited again!! =)_

 
I'm not too sure about other counters, but Causeway Bay does most of the time. I intended to buy Petticoat last year, yet by the time I made it there the display (along with Naked You) was already gone and replaced! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since then, I've always tried to make it to the counters on the first day. IMO, the Causeway Bay counter sells out the fastest due to it's convenient location. People pass by, see the MSF and get sucked into buying it at the end! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I doubt it's to do with knowing ahead because I don't think there are that many HK MAC addicts around that watch Specktra anyway. Unless you happen to ask the MAs though!

You can try visiting the DFS counter in TST, if you pass by. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That counter sells out the slowest, still having some stuff from the Lure collection.


----------



## miss_pink (Jul 31, 2007)

thanks for the tip hun =)
might bump into u at MAC then! LOL!!


----------



## oddinary (Aug 1, 2007)

LOL, that'd be pretty cool. I've never met any MAC addicts offline!
And I dooooo hope there are postcards avaliable for this collection!


----------



## charzz (Aug 1, 2007)

Oooh, what a dilemma I have. I'm flying back to HK on the 4th from London!
Because of the exchange rate I'm wondering whether I should wait and (a) see if they have it at Gatwick airport, (b) wait and go to the HK counters on the 5th (c) grit my teeth and buy it in London, with the bloody high exchange rate and tax... ;___;


----------



## oddinary (Aug 1, 2007)

^ Ohh, that's a hard question! I know MAC is expensive there when I tried to buy something at Heathrow and got shocked by the price tag!  I'm not sure how fast these will go, because I do believe the A Muse MSFs hung around for a week or so. That's relatively long to me, though there were 2 repromotes! Do you know how much the MSFs are there, compared to HKD? I forgot their exact price, but they should be $200 each. Anyway, I'm going to check today and I will let you know later!


----------



## oddinary (Aug 2, 2007)

Updated


----------



## Taj (Aug 2, 2007)

hey I was told the 181 SE set was sold out all over Hong KOng, but managed to get mine in CWB this afternoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The sales said stock replenished 1


----------



## Taj (Aug 2, 2007)

Duty Free Shop

G/F & 1/F 8 Peking Rd.
Tsimshatsui
Kowloon 
(852) 2301-6888  

DFS
Galleria Sun Plaza
28 Canton Road
Ground Floor
Tsim Sha Tsui, Kowloon 
(852) 2302-6888[/quote]

I think these two are the same.

M¡EA¡EC
Festival Walk
Festival Walk Shop # UG43
80 Tat Chee Avenue
Kowloon 
(852) 2265-7218 

and this one no longer exist !


----------



## oddinary (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taj* 

 
_hey I was told the 181 SE set was sold out all over Hong KOng, but managed to get mine in CWB this afternoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The sales said stock replenished 1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh what time did you go there? I went there around 1pm today! 
Aww, too bad I missed it. But I need to save $$ anyway! How much was it?


----------



## charzz (Aug 2, 2007)

I couldn't resist, I bought the Northern Light MSF at Selfridges today!
I'll be cross checking the prices between the duty-free stuff at Gatwick airport and HK, it might just be worth waiting until I land


----------



## charzz (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh and the MSFs in the UK are a whopping 16.50 pounds :S = $263HKD.


----------



## oddinary (Aug 3, 2007)

^ Ack! The price difference is so steep! But at least you got Northern Light, right? It's selling out pretty quickly everywhere!


----------



## Taj (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_Oh what time did you go there? I went there around 1pm today! 
Aww, too bad I missed it. But I need to save $$ anyway! How much was it?_

 
I was there shortly before 4 pm, and I'm sure you would get that @DFS TST later.  Threw away the receipt already, but I guess the price is $240, not sure (baby brush + bag + shimmer powder = good deal ! ! )


----------



## oddinary (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taj* 

 
_I was there shortly before 4 pm, and I'm sure you would get that @DFS TST later.  Threw away the receipt already, but I guess the price is $240, not sure (baby brush + bag + shimmer powder = good deal ! ! )_

 
Has TST not launched Novel Twist? And only $240, so cheap for all of that?? Why did I not go to the counter earlier?


----------



## charzz (Aug 9, 2007)

I ended up getting the 181SE at Gatwick Airport's duty free. Thank god, since it's all sold out in HK now! Though for a price... even without UK's 17.5% tax it came to 16.50 pounds = $264 HKD :S 

Does anyone know if any of the counters have postcards? I only walked through CWB's branch very quickly and didn't really check.


----------



## miss_pink (Aug 11, 2007)

wow! thanks to oddinary's tips and directions, i managed to get all 3 Flashtronic MSF's (including an extra Northern Light as backup *blusssh*), Mercurial and 2 Lovestone ES! plus a few other MAC ES too as they work out to be abt 20AUD ea. And all from the one store - DFS Galleria =) Facess has already sold out of NOrthern Light and Gold Spill, and both the ES i wanted. That was on tuesday earlier this week. I'm all MAC'ed out now! hehe. onto BB SHImmerbricks! LOL! plus a couple things from the Shu store i think.... thanks again Oddinary!!!!!


----------



## oddinary (Aug 12, 2007)

*charzz*, they do! I picked up C-shock & Flashtronic @ CWB.

^ You're welcome!! I'm so glad you got everything you wanted! Haha, the DFS galleria is pretty slow, isn't it! Did you spot any sell outs from this collection there, though? I love the Rose & Apricot SB but haven't yet tried Shu yet!! Haha! I absolutely love my Northern Light!


----------



## miss_pink (Aug 21, 2007)

^^
me too!! i LLL northern light, wh is why i just *had* to get a backup the next day after i bought it! LOL!! i did a quick last-minute scoot thru DFS on Sunday, being my last day in town, and all of Flashtronic was totally sold out! the store itself was uber packed with ppl! sooo busy!! wasnt like that last time i was there. Of course, i couldn't leave the MAC counter empty handed - bought Woodwinked and Gleam E/S - Cranberry had sold out already! doh! Probly a good thing too...hehe =) Yep, i got 3 SB's - pink, rose and apricot - at about 50AUD each, soooo much cheaper than aus and i've been lemming these for ages, but couldnt justify spending $80+ wen MSF's are only half that price!!! I only got 2 things from the Shu counter tho - 2 things of Lash Repair (have heard many raves about this, and my lashes are in dire need of TLC!) and the Fibre Xtension mascara (also heard many raves about this!) plus a couple of juicy tubes (160HKD ea BUT!! was cheaper at airport - 144HKD!! boohoo!!) and a triple pack of Lancome's Hypnose mascara cos it worked out to cost under 100AUD and i LLL this stuff! im a lipgloss junkie and struggled to ignore the dior addict LG's and the color fever LG's too which were like, evrywhere!!...haha =)
the good news is that the check-in guy at the airport didnt even care that my suitcase weighed in at over 30kg...did i mention my hand luggage probly came to about 15kg??!!...imagine how much *that* would cost if i'd been charged over-baggage...eeek! Next time, i think i'll come back to HK during the non-humid and non-typhoon, cooler season. MAC had better release a realllllly good collection next year....LOL!


----------



## charzz (Aug 30, 2007)

Does anyone know when we're getting any of the new collections? I'm leaving on Saturday night and would reallllly like to use my Sogo/Seibu gift cards on MAC >


----------



## charzz (Aug 30, 2007)

Nevermind, just saw that Smoke Signals/Blue Storm are out today! Not really too enamoured by the collection though, since I don't really do the dark smokey thing... :T The nail polishes look gorgeous, but I've heard not so good things about them - does anyone have any opinions?


----------



## oddinary (Aug 31, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of update recently. I've been busy at school!
Thanks for letting us know charzz, I was going to call the counter up just now!


----------



## oddinary (Sep 14, 2007)

Updated!


----------



## archangeli (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up! I'll be sure to pop into Pacific Place when I'm in Hong Kong. I want some postcards ^__^"


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Sep 25, 2007)

hey, does anyone know if tendertones ever came out in HK? i wish i'd bought more when i was in the states.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks


----------



## oddinary (Sep 25, 2007)

^ Yes it did. There was still some leftovers when Flashtronic was released! I don't think they are avaliable anymore though...


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Sep 27, 2007)

aww man that sucks! how can i get my hands on more tendertones apart from ebay????
thanks anyway!!!


----------



## oddinary (Sep 28, 2007)

There's a swap and sell forum on Specktra! Or you can try LJ like mac_cosmetics or macsaleswap!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Oct 13, 2007)

is the mattene collection out/ how much are the lipsticks?? thanks!


----------



## Unica Hija (Nov 3, 2007)

Does all Mac counters in HK has the same price range?  Or does it varies? Like in HKIA, price there might be higher than rest of the stores in HK?


----------



## oddinary (Nov 22, 2007)

sorry haven't been around much, i've been busy
updated a bit


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi! Would you know if Matte2 is already part of the permanent line in HK?


----------



## oddinary (Dec 2, 2007)

^ Sorry such a late reply, but I'm pretty sure it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Updated! Stylistics is coming out this Monday.
I have heard no news of Metal-X though, but it's been a while since I've been to the counters.

I'll update when I have more info!


----------



## oddinary (Dec 13, 2007)

Updated - I don't know why they don't put out postcards anymore


----------



## charzz (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh all-knowing Pollyanna - do you know if and when the Fafi collection will be out in HK? I have an awful feeling I might just miss it, as I'm going back to London mid-Feb (ughhh higher prices).


----------



## oddinary (Jan 11, 2008)

Nope, not yet, but it might be too early to ask :X Don't like it when the MAs get it too skeptical on me knowing so far ahead. We haven't even got the Originals yet and I am already on N, Fafi and Heatherette!

If I manage to get some info, I'll let you know


----------



## charzz (Jan 14, 2008)

Haha, it's weird how MAs themselves don't keep up to date on sites like Specktra. Can't wait for Fafi and N!


----------



## oddinary (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey charzz, looks like we're uber slow!
Originals launches next Thursday whilst Sculpt/Shape comes on Jan 31st.
N is in February I expect! Perhaps that's a good thing - I'll have my Chinese new year money to spend


----------



## charzz (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Pollyanna! HAHA I was thinking just the same thing with my CNY $$$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope Fafi comes before I leave!


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi again.  I would like to know what pigments are available in HK right now? I might be able to get someone to buy pigments for me there but I need to know first which ones are available.  I am hoping that Golden Olive, Vanilla, Green Brown, Pink Opal and Violet are in stock.  Thanks!


----------



## Taj (Jan 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_Hi again.  I would like to know what pigments are available in HK right now? I might be able to get someone to buy pigments for me there but I need to know first which ones are available.  I am hoping that Golden Olive, Vanilla, Green Brown, Pink Opal and Violet are in stock.  Thanks!_

 
Originals Collection is out in DFS in Galleria TST, and they still have Golden Olive and Violet, but then you may check out the collection at other MAC counters on 21 Jan, when it is officially launched.
BTW, products sell the slowest at Seibu Langham Mongkok, you may get some hot items there !


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taj* 

 
_Originals Collection is out in DFS in Galleria TST, and they still have Golden Olive and Violet, but then you may check out the collection at other MAC counters on 21 Jan, when it is officially launched.
BTW, products sell the slowest at Seibu Langham Mongkok, you may get some hot items there !_

 
Thanks for the info! I think my friend will only be able to go to MAC at Faces Harbour City this Jan. 24...I guess it'll still be too soon then for the collection to run out? (Crossing my fingers lol).


----------



## oddinary (Jan 20, 2008)

Too bad it's only the originals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wish Sculpt/Shape would launch earlier as well as N!


----------



## charzz (Jan 26, 2008)

Checked out the MAC in Elements mall today, they still had all the Originals... and three of the McQueen shadows too!


----------



## oddinary (Jan 27, 2008)

I love that store! It's so roomy. I saw the famous Parrot too but I probably won't use it much, so I passed. I saw the green McQueen shadow in CWB if anyone wants to pick that up.

I'm getting all sorts of information from the MAs - I asked about Sculpt/Shape and it's suppose to be next month. Another told me it's this week. *shrug* I'm going to see again!


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 28, 2008)

Are there any Matte2 eyeshadows left in any of the MAC counters in HK? I gave my friend a list of what to buy there including Matte2 shadows and didn't come home with any.  So I'm just wondering if maybe he overlooked it or something


----------



## oddinary (Jan 30, 2008)

The matte2 shadows are permanent though?

Sculpt/Shape tomorrow!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Feb 2, 2008)

i really wanna know when Fafi comes out! How about N? I got some in the states but i'd like to stock up...


----------



## oddinary (Feb 5, 2008)

Called today, N should be about 2 weeks from today!


----------



## Taj (Feb 10, 2008)

MU told me N is out on Valentines Day.  Maybe some stores have pre-launch !


----------



## charzz (Feb 14, 2008)

N's definitely out, but sadly.... they don't have the mineralize skinfinishes apart from the natural ones. i wanted to get light flush so badly! 

this was at the sogo store though, i don't know about any other counters. 
the SA also didn't know what i was talking about in terms of the other MSFs!


----------



## oddinary (Feb 15, 2008)

^ Huh? No MSFs?! I wanted Light Flush too!! Wouldn't there be any empty spot though, if there are no MSFs?
I'm going out in a bit, so I will drop by and find out!

ETA:
Picked up my Light Flush! They have lots of stock now but price has increased 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are $220 each!


----------



## charzz (Feb 16, 2008)

Cool! Did you go to the Sogo one?
When I went they just filled up the MSF slots with the regular natural MSFs :T


----------



## oddinary (Feb 17, 2008)

Aw! & Yep, the Sogo store!


----------



## sweet_starlets (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey lovelies, do you know when Fafi will be coming out in Hong Kong? or is it out already? i really dont wanna miss it!


----------



## missyrae (Feb 23, 2008)

sweet_starlets: The SA at tst habourcity mentioned it will be around mid march. Not too sure bout the exact date though


----------



## Taj (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweet_starlets* 

 
_Hey lovelies, do you know when Fafi will be coming out in Hong Kong? or is it out already? i really dont wanna miss it!_

 
latest known schedule is 10 Mar.


----------



## oddinary (Mar 6, 2008)

Actually, May 10th? Isn't that Monday? hmmm!


----------



## oddinary (Mar 7, 2008)

Picked up Fafi today.
No scarf or T-shirt. Mini bag is $140 and big bag is $180, I think!

I got the mini bag and Hipness. I'm undecided on Hipness, but I'm going to work with it! The displays everywhere are so cute - everything is so colouful in the CWB counter. Outside Sogo, the Fafi collection even got its own display window!

Oh, I forgot to ask when this was released - but Hipness is popular! 3 pieces left? I took one already! (CWB Counter)


----------



## Taj (Mar 8, 2008)

got mine too.  the lippies are great !
Releases at other counters on 10th. should go and get the dolls if you are big fan of Fafi ! ! !


----------



## breechan (Mar 9, 2008)

The MAC site is out of date for the MAC locations in HK. I want to visit a freestanding MAC store rather than a counter if possible. The festival walk website indicates that there's no MAC store. I can't find a homepage for the Ocean Terminal mall either so that info could be out of date too.

Does anyone know current up to date MAC store (not counter) locations in Hong Kong? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## oddinary (Mar 10, 2008)

^ The one in Elements mall is a freestanding store. The address for Elements is 1 Austin Road West, Kowloon, Hong Kong. MAC is on the first floor - you can ask for it or read one of the information posts once you're there to find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's opposite H&M and next to Zara.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taj* 

 
_got mine too.  the lippies are great !
Releases at other counters on 10th. should go and get the dolls if you are big fan of Fafi ! ! !_

 
Do you know of the availability for the scarf?


----------



## oddinary (Mar 15, 2008)

Any news on beauty powder blushes? TIA!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Mar 16, 2008)

CRAP they sold out fast! i went to the one in Langham yesterday, and all the blushes, beauty powders, Not so Innocent lipstick were sold out!!
i bought Utterly Frivolous, but i wanted to try not so innocent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Hipness too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dang does anyone know if N is still on display anywhere? they only had the nail polishes left in Langham... i really want a backup of 3N... THANKS!!!


----------



## oddinary (Mar 17, 2008)

^ N is still at Sogo CWB. 
Fafi did go really fast! I wanted FF blush but it was gone already


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I went to Faces as well, again, pretty much all the good stuff was all sold out... i wanted Hipness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i did get my hands on Not So Innocent this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I asked the SA for N there, but i got the same answer "We only have the nail polishes left" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she also said there were some lipglasses left but of course 2N was all gone. I asked whether other branches were sold out too and she said yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But i'm gonna try Sogo now too! Thanks!! Hopefully I'll find 3N lipstick! though it's probably all sold out sigh...


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok, I called all MAC stores, all of them are completely sold out for N, except for Sogo, they only have the darkest shades for lipstick and lipglass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah well... Gotta look ahead! Anyone know when Heatherette is coming out here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Think it might even go faster than Fafi? This time I'm definitely rushing to a store on the release day!!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Mar 23, 2008)

does anyone know when heatherette is coming out? im soooo excited for it!!!


----------



## oddinary (Mar 25, 2008)

Couldn't get an exact date, but it's not soon yet.
In the meantime, beauty powder blushes!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_Couldn't get an exact date, but it's not soon yet.
In the meantime, beauty powder blushes!_

 
Thanks!!!  Just making sure I don't miss anything... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are the beauty powder blushes really shimmery? I don't like shimmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanna get everything from Heatherette... 
Melrose Mood, Fleshpot, Lollipop Loving, Sock Hop, Alpha Girl!
Don't know about Smooth Harmony, I wonder if that'll make a good sculptor. 
Considering Trio 2 too after someone with asian eyes posted up pictures, it looked great on her! Although I'm scared the colours are really glittery/ shimmery...


----------



## oddinary (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandygrimreaper* 

 
_Thanks!!!  Just making sure I don't miss anything... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are the beauty powder blushes really shimmery? I don't like shimmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanna get everything from Heatherette... 
Melrose Mood, Fleshpot, Lollipop Loving, Sock Hop, Alpha Girl!
Don't know about Smooth Harmony, I wonder if that'll make a good sculptor. 
Considering Trio 2 too after someone with asian eyes posted up pictures, it looked great on her! Although I'm scared the colours are really glittery/ shimmery..._

 
I can't compare them to Barbie's beauty powders because they are not as finely milled, but to me they are like hmm... *lost for words*... a matte layer of colour with subtle shimmer laid right on top. It's hard to capture on camera, but the sheen is very subtle! So overall, nope, not that shimmery at all! Except Shy Beauty (the most shimmery one) is sold out almost everywhere!

I've compiled my Heatherette wishlist too, but I have bad news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's only out till July - I called a while ago to ask!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_I can't compare them to Barbie's beauty powders because they are not as finely milled, but to me they are like hmm... *lost for words*... a matte layer of colour with subtle shimmer laid right on top. It's hard to capture on camera, but the sheen is very subtle! So overall, nope, not that shimmery at all! Except Shy Beauty (the most shimmery one) is sold out almost everywhere!

I've compiled my Heatherette wishlist too, but I have bad news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's only out till July - I called a while ago to ask!_

 

Thanks so much! Shy Beauty and Joyous are the ones that appealed to me the most on the website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




July?????? What's going on??? Why are they making us wait so long? I wonder if it's because they sold out so quickly in the states and replenished their stock with ours...?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DANG I REALLY REALLY hope it comes out before I leave the country for my holiday in mid-July!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really don't want to miss it... :'(


----------



## Taj (Apr 6, 2008)

Dress Camp is out at Facess today, and 10th for other counters.  Act fast if you want this cutie collection. I've placed my order already !!!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Apr 12, 2008)

any news of when naughty nauticals is coming out? the lipsticks look awesome!
Ahoy, there!, party mate and buoy-o-buoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



meet the fleet e/s looks interesting too....

has anyone got anything from dress camp? everything seems too shimmery for my taste.. the packaging is adorable though!


----------



## oddinary (Apr 16, 2008)

Naughty Nauticals - 24th April

Faster than the US!!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_Naughty Nauticals - 24th April

Faster than the US!!_

 
HOLY FREAKING CRAP!!! THANKS!!!! well, that makes up for heatherette coming out in july... (well, a little bit...)


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 18, 2008)

Does anybody know if anything from DressCamp is sold out in HK yet?


----------



## oddinary (Apr 18, 2008)

^ I think so,


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 20, 2008)

Grr some magazine said it was sold out in HK..nooooo~~! 
Does anybody know for sure?


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Grr some magazine said it was sold out in HK..nooooo~~! 
Does anybody know for sure?_

 
You could call the MAC stores and ask, they're pretty friendly over the phone, i tried doing that before too 

Elements store: 21968050
IFC store: 21187649
Pacific place: 21183958
Sogo: 25919833


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh right! Let me find my phone card. Thanks for the numbers!


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 21, 2008)

I wish I knew someone going to HK now!  I thought prices were actually _more_ expensive.... but I think blushes are still quite pricey?  What's the price for, say, Select spf and SFF?  And is there any info on the Mineralize Loose yet?  I think I want a Light for the winter but don't have the cash right now.  I'm sure someone will be going before the end of summer to pick some up for me!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Apr 22, 2008)

I just called the Sogo store, they said that Naughty Nauticals is out in Sogo on the 28th, out in IFC on the 24th.

Also, they said that they'll know the exact release of Heatherette in late April! I'm calling again next week!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HOPEFULLY I'M IN HK WHEN IT COMES OUT. O_O

No news on Tendertones yet!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (May 1, 2008)

Picked up my Naughty Nauticals yesterday at Langham!

Naughty Nautical Nail lacquer and Lovely lily pigment sold out! dang I wanted Naughty Nautical... anyway, picked up the 3 lippies and lustreglass i wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tendertones are out in June, exact date not confirmed yet.


----------



## oddinary (May 6, 2008)

Any news on Dazzleglasses? =)


----------



## mizuki~ (May 7, 2008)

Hmm I can't find a MAC HK website..does anybody know how the prices for MAC in HK compare to USD?

Also...
Does anybody know DressCamp all sold out in all HK locations? =/


----------



## oddinary (May 9, 2008)

Naughty Nauticals, Dazzleglass ($150 ea) & Skinsheen are out now!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (May 9, 2008)

I hate shimmer but I think i'll still have to get baby sparks! $150.... dang that's expensive... and they're smaller than regular lipglasses too, right?


----------



## oddinary (May 10, 2008)

^ Yup. Their volume is 1/4 of a regular lipglass and as soon as you pull out the wand, there is just 80% left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used it 3 times and it looks like I've used up 30% already!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (May 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_^ Yup. Their volume is 1/4 of a regular lipglass and as soon as you pull out the wand, there is just 80% left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used it 3 times and it looks like I've used up 30% already!_

 
That stinks! What colour(s) did you get? Do you think it's worth it? I am considering _not_ getting them because they look too glittery for me... but baby sparks and comet blue look awesome! i am excited for tendertones though... and solar bits!

i wish july would just arrive right now so i could get my hands on heatherette!!! i think it's gonna sell out fast here too...


----------



## oddinary (May 12, 2008)

I got Like Venus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like a little more 'oomph' so I didn't get Baby Sparks! But Baby Sparks is probably more wearable for everyday - the glitter is most subtle in that one. With that said, the rest look extremely glittery in the tube but in fact they aren't at all on the lips! Despite for Comet Blue, don't think I can handle that one! I'm looking to get 2 more I hope! I think they are worth it as long as you truly like them! Volume wise, nope though!

I agree about Heatherette but it's summer by then, so I don't have to worry that I won't have time to make it after class!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_I got Like Venus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like a little more 'oomph' so I didn't get Baby Sparks! But Baby Sparks is probably more wearable for everyday - the glitter is most subtle in that one. With that said, the rest look extremely glittery in the tube but in fact they aren't at all on the lips! Despite for Comet Blue, don't think I can handle that one! I'm looking to get 2 more I hope! I think they are worth it as long as you truly like them! Volume wise, nope though!

I agree about Heatherette but it's summer by then, so I don't have to worry that I won't have time to make it after class!_

 
Yeah, I'm just hoping like crazy that it comes out before I go on my holiday!!! Heheh I already have Lollipop Loving and Melrose Mood. LOVING THEM. Will get Sock Hop in about a week. I plan to get loads of backups of that and i NEED Alpha Girl!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I'll stay away from the Dazzleglasses and save up for Heatherette then! Thanks! Oooooh does anyone know about Neo Sci-Fi? Actually a lot of the stuff don't interest me, apart from Black Ore Solar Bits... i need to use my gift certificate by the end of June hehe... maybe stuff from Cool Heat? i really wished heatherette came out in June....


----------



## mandygrimreaper (May 25, 2008)

Neo Sci-Fi is out on May 29th! I am IMPRESSED. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What is everyone going to get?

So far i have these on my list:
Pleasureseeker l/s
Black Ore Solar Bits
Spaced Out blush

Maybes:
Microfine lip refinisher
plasma blu nail lacquer
volcanic ash exfoliator


----------



## oddinary (May 26, 2008)

So soon?! I don't even have enough money yet!  Haha, thanks for the update!


----------



## oddinary (May 30, 2008)

Went to MAC today (CWB). Didn't see Volcanic Ash or the Lip Exfoliator. BUT! Bad news is that 3 of the solar bits are already sold out! It's only been 2 days since released! I can't believe these are so popular. Only Bronzescape is left. Didn't see X-Rocks- but maybe that was being tested.

Only ended up with Spaced Out. Loooovely peach! Right up my alley


----------



## mandygrimreaper (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_Went to MAC today (CWB). Didn't see Volcanic Ash or the Lip Exfoliator. BUT! Bad news is that 3 of the solar bits are already sold out! It's only been 2 days since released! I can't believe these are so popular. Only Bronzescape is left. Didn't see X-Rocks- but maybe that was being tested.

Only ended up with Spaced Out. Loooovely peach! Right up my alley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I went to TST Facesss today, was sad to see that the VAE and lip exfoliator weren't out yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i asked the MA and she didn't know when they were coming out either.
I think all the solar bits were still available at that counter, cuz the MA tried to sell me on them but they were too glittery for me, you can check that one out! Black Ore actually seems pretty nice but my whole hand was shimmering with gold glitter even after i wiped them off with a wipe.
also, Plasma Blu was sold out at that counter!!! DRAT!!!! and i picked up the last Pleasureseeker they had, I wanted to get one more but she told me i got the last one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah i think X-Rocks was being tested, cuz i saw it today.

I ended up with:
Pleasureseeker (so pretty in the tube but really sheer, man!)
Spaced Out (looks great, haven't tried it yet, glad i bought it! the pink iridescence is so cool!)
Magnetic Fields
Bare slimshine (Ok i kinda regret buying this on impulse, can someone tell me if i want to exchange it, do i have to do it within a certain time period, say, 2 weeks? also if i wanna exchange stuff, does it have to be like completely new? cuz i know people are always exchanging stuff even after they've used it before in the states, but can you do that in HK as well? silly question  i'm scared of the MAs giving me the evil eye heh. i think i wanna swap it for a tendertone when they come out. or for heatherette. has anyone exchanged stuff before? thankssssss!!


I WANT A VAE!!!!!!!!!!! do you think the lip exfoliator would be worth getting? ive heard the body shop lip scruff is better... but then again it's MAC!!!!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Jun 1, 2008)

ooooh by the way, does anyone remember how much the tendertones costed here? I need to start planning my purchases hehe... 
oh yeah i think i forgot to mention that the MA mentioned they would be out around june 22 (not confirmed yet)!
E-Z BABY LOOKS AMAZING. crap it's sold out online already.

i'm still pissed over the fact that i didn't get neo sci-fi the day it came out. i think plasma blu is sold out everywhere.


----------



## sweet_starlets (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey girlies, sorry to be a bother again but has anyone heard when cool heat will be making its appearance?


----------



## Taj (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandygrimreaper* 

 
_ooooh by the way, does anyone remember how much the tendertones costed here? I need to start planning my purchases hehe... 
oh yeah i think i forgot to mention that the MA mentioned they would be out around june 22 (not confirmed yet)!
E-Z BABY LOOKS AMAZING. crap it's sold out online already.

i'm still pissed over the fact that i didn't get neo sci-fi the day it came out. i think plasma blu is sold out everywhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
tendertones cost [email protected], and they are out at the airport.   E-Z BABY is just awesome, gives your lips extra extra fullness !

I passed dazzleglass. Too glittery to my taste, though comet blue is beautiful !

I knew neo sci-fi sold out the minute it was out, but stocks are still plenty at the airport and picked up whatever I wanted at the airport too ! Solar Riche is amazingly gorgeous as a blush !


----------



## Taj (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_I hope to merge all the HK related MAC info into one post so it'll be easy to refer to later on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Once I get more release dates, I shall edit this post! Hope you find this useful!

*Release Dates:*
• Heatherette - July

*Out on display now:*
• Beauty Powder Blush (no Shy Beauty)
• Fafi
• Slimshines
• N Collection - MSFs $220 each
• Lightful
_____

*MAC Locations:*

Lane Crawford
Pacific Place
88 Queensway
Hong Kong 
(852) 2118-3958  

Lane Crawford
Queen's Road
IFC
Central
Hong Kong  

Sogo

555 Hennessy Road
Causeway Bay
Hong Kong 
852 2591 9833  

Nuance

Chek Lap Kok Hong Kong Int'l. Airport, Depature Level
East Hall, Unit PC#2
Hong Kong 6E027
(852) 2186-6651  

M·A·C
Faces, Shop UG-4
Ocean Terminal
Harbour City Tsimshatsui
Kowloon 
(852) 3101-9036  

Seibu
Langham Place
G/F, 8 Arglye St
Langham Place, Mong Kok
Kowloon 
(852) 2269-1816  

DFS
Galleria Sun Plaza
28 Canton Road
Ground Floor
Tsim Sha Tsui, Kowloon 
(852) 2302-6888_

 

Don't forget Elements !


----------



## oddinary (Jun 3, 2008)

Ooh, where is the MAC at the airport? 
Are the prices cheaper?  In Singapore's DFS, makeup is cheaper!


----------



## Taj (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_Ooh, where is the MAC at the airport? 
Are the prices cheaper?  In Singapore's DFS, makeup is cheaper!_

 
At terminal 1 after immigration. since cosmetics are tax free in HK, prices are same at airport, but you can always lay hands on the limited items and some special promotions.


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Jun 4, 2008)

HAHA i didn't even know there was a MAC in the airport!!! drat my next trip isn't till july.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I NEED A VACATION NOW!!!!
dang dang dang i wanna rush in and get pleasureseeker... why does it have to be after immigration??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i hope that's where we'll be able to get more heatherette when it sells out everywhere


----------



## oddinary (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taj* 

 
_At terminal 1 after immigration. since cosmetics are tax free in HK, prices are same at airport, but you can always lay hands on the limited items and some special promotions._

 
Is it a stand alone store or part of a bigger store? Thanks!!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Jun 4, 2008)

I think these are pics of it?
A.S. Watson


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Jun 12, 2008)

Future Earth Out Tomorrow!!!!!
Vae Here I Come!!!!!!!


----------



## oddinary (Jun 13, 2008)

OMG, after all those reviews I've been waiting for the VAE!!!
I thought that it wouldn't come out, since the US got it with Neo Sci Fi/Solar Field! I hope I love it!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_OMG, after all those reviews I've been waiting for the VAE!!!
I thought that it wouldn't come out, since the US got it with Neo Sci Fi/Solar Field! I hope I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
SAME HERE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






everyone's saying how their face is as soft as a baby's butt LOL!
i wonder how much it costs?? i wanna get backups... crap im really broke right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i need to save for tendertones (E-Z BABY!!!!!) and heatherette.... HELP


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Jun 13, 2008)

they're making the VAE perm!!!! will it be perm here too????? lol silly question but i NEED to know!!!!!!!!!! *SCREAMS*

btw anyone knows how much they cost? i hope it's not overpriced here... i heard somewhere that the microfine lip refinisher costs $200?!?!?!? WTF!


----------



## oddinary (Jun 16, 2008)

VAE is $200! I bought it today.
I checked Pacific Place Friday, they didn't have it *shrugs* I bought it today.
It's alright so far, but I guess it's a product I need to test long term. Hope I love it!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_VAE is $200! I bought it today.
I checked Pacific Place Friday, they didn't have it *shrugs* I bought it today.
It's alright so far, but I guess it's a product I need to test long term. Hope I love it!_

 
Wow! That's pretty expensive! It's like only $160 in US... i thought they'd sell it at $180 the most... ah well 
I still haven't had the time to buy it... hopefully they don't sell out quickly! I'm gonna check the one at langham on thursday... 
thanks for sharing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw did you see how much the lip exfoliator cost? i think im gonna pass on it though... just curious


----------



## ikho (Jun 22, 2008)

Does anyone know if Color Forms Collection is out yet/when it's coming out?


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Jun 23, 2008)

dunno but i want EVERYTHING from that collection! i'll call mac tomorrow to find out, i want to know when the tendertones are coming out as well.


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Jun 24, 2008)

Tendertones out July 1st!
MA had no idea when colour forms is out... sorry!


----------



## drieyes (Jun 24, 2008)

It is a stand alone store.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_Is it a stand alone store or part of a bigger store? Thanks!!_


----------



## Taj (Jun 24, 2008)

tendertones was out at the airport in early June !


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taj* 

 
_tendertones was out at the airport in early June !_

 
won't be going on a trip till late July 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why oh why does it have to be after immigration. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Did you see any heatherette/ neo sci-fi?? TIA!


----------



## Taj (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandygrimreaper* 

 
_won't be going on a trip till late July 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why oh why does it have to be after immigration. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Did you see any heatherette/ neo sci-fi?? TIA!_

 
No sight of heatherette.
neo sci-fi and tendertones were side by side. though not the full collections.


----------



## Taj (Jun 25, 2008)

I guess there is no pre-launch for heatherette anywhere in Hong Kong !


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taj* 

 
_No sight of heatherette.
neo sci-fi and tendertones were side by side. though not the full collections._

 
i wonder if i'll be able to get plasma blu and a backup of pleasureseeker!!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Jul 1, 2008)

So I got my E-Z Baby and Honey Bare tendertones today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




wanted to get Hot n Saucy, Sweet and Nice and Sweet Tooth too but ah well... decided to get these 2 first because they sold out first in the states.

found out the following release dates!

Cool Heat: 4 July
Heatherette: 17 July (YESSSSS I'M STILL IN HK!!!!!!)


----------



## oddinary (Jul 3, 2008)

YAY! I'm so glad Heatherette is finally coming out this month (because I've saved up $$ for this collection, haha)! How do you like the Tendertones, mandy? I've never tried them before, mainly 'cause they are pot glosses. I'm curious about the strawberry kiwi smell everyone is talking about though!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_YAY! I'm so glad Heatherette is finally coming out this month (because I've saved up $$ for this collection, haha)! How do you like the Tendertones, mandy? I've never tried them before, mainly 'cause they are pot glosses. I'm curious about the strawberry kiwi smell everyone is talking about though!_

 
MEEE TOOOOO!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 CAN'T WAIT TO GET MY HANDS ON ALPHA GIRL!!!!! i need to get backups of the lippies as well... the good thing about stuff coming out late here is we get to read all the reviews and see all the swatches and think about what we want to get without worrying about everything selling out... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I LOVE THE TENDERTONES. HONESTLY YOU NEED TO GET AT LEAST ONE!!! they're more like lip balms, although if you layer it on it could be a gloss. the SPF is just a plus. i can't taste it unless i rub my lips together. i use it every morning and it just makes me feel better about waking up early LOL im such a loser. i use a lip brush because it's in a pot, it feels much more sanitary. they feel reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyy good and smell aweeeeeeeeeesommmmmmmmeeeee!!!!!!!!!
i recommend getting pucker, it leaves a wonderful berry pink tint on your lips... i just can't rant enough about it!!!!! be careful though once you get one it won't be enough....


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Jul 4, 2008)

by the way what do you plan on getting oddinary? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'm gonna get

Alpha Girl x 2 anyone knows how much they're gonna cost? $180?
Melrose Mood
Lollipop Loving
Fleshpot
Lola Devine

Was gonna get Trio 2 but i found one online, got Starlet Kiss as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i currently have melrose mood x 2, lollipop loving and sock hop. wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## oddinary (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm off on holiday next week so I'll definitely go check out the Tendertones at the airport! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yup, I think the beauty powders will be $180 as usual!
My haul has gotten smaller so I think:

Smooth Harmony (ha, I'm scared Alpha Girl is too light for me!)
Lollipop Loving
Sock Hop
Phone Me/Text Me Dual Edge Pencil
Nighthawk/Front Row Dual Edge Pencil

You're so lucky to already have Lollipop loving! I've been waiting to try the sock hop combo for ages!  I only have the black/aqua dual edge liner!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Jul 10, 2008)

do pigments cost $160? TIA!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_I'm off on holiday next week so I'll definitely go check out the Tendertones at the airport! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yup, I think the beauty powders will be $180 as usual!
My haul has gotten smaller so I think:

Smooth Harmony (ha, I'm scared Alpha Girl is too light for me!)
Lollipop Loving
Sock Hop
Phone Me/Text Me Dual Edge Pencil
Nighthawk/Front Row Dual Edge Pencil

You're so lucky to already have Lollipop loving! I've been waiting to try the sock hop combo for ages!  I only have the black/aqua dual edge liner!_

 
lucky lucky you! maybe you'll see heatherette too!! 
could you please help me see if neo sci-fi is sold out there? i'd really like to try out plasma blu! 

ooooh lollipop loving and sock hop are BEAUTIFUL. definitely the most wearable out of the whole collection imo. lollipop loving is so unique! the coral doesn't really show up on me but the green-gold iridescence... WOW. amazing.
melrose mood is surprisingly wearable too! apply it with a lip brush over a balm. it sheers out and looks really good, i thought that i wouldn't be able to pull it off because i'm warm toned but hey it works! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm scared fleshpot would be really light though. well it would make a good base for other lippies and glosses anyway. 
i can't wait to try out alpha girl, i'm scared smooth harmony would be too dark on me lol!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Jul 10, 2008)

by the way, how did you find the dual edge pencil, oddinary? is the texture much like the kohls? the only pencil eyeliner i have from mac is smolder, and it smudges on me like crazy! is black funk pretty much like smolder? pop blue looks cool though! and i think fab orchid and dash lily would look really good with trio 2... but i'm not sure i like glitters in my eyeliners... hmm...


----------



## oddinary (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandygrimreaper* 

 
_by the way, how did you find the dual edge pencil, oddinary? is the texture much like the kohls? the only pencil eyeliner i have from mac is smolder, and it smudges on me like crazy! is black funk pretty much like smolder? pop blue looks cool though! and i think fab orchid and dash lily would look really good with trio 2... but i'm not sure i like glitters in my eyeliners... hmm..._

 
Sorry I replied so late! I just got back today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nope, I couldn't see any Neo Sci Fi at the airport 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I saw Cool Heat, Tendertones and the Dazzleglasses! As soft as the kohl is, I think the black side will smudge more than smolder! I rarely use it! Pop Blue is nice, but IMO lasting power is poor. It tends to migrate a bit for me, but I still have to use this more to really see how well it lasts!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks for the info oddinary!!! 

did you try any of the tendertones? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ONLY 2 DAYS TILL HEATHERETTE!! WHEEEE I'M SO EXCITEDDD!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i want to get pink pearl pigment now too! do pigments / glitters cost $160 here?
3D silver glitter looks cool but i really don't know how i'll be able to use it =/


----------



## sweet_starlets (Jul 15, 2008)

Umm im not sure if u girls know this already but ill post it anyways, one of the MA's at pacific place told me that electroflash and sonic chic are coming out on the 23rd in Sogo and the 28th everywhere else.


----------



## oddinary (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the dates!

Please please tell me whether you girls got everything you wanted from Heatherette- I certainly didn't and I am soooo upset about it!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey girls....
I'm REALLY REALLY sorry about Heatherette. I called in today only to find out that Heatherette came out this monday, unlike the 17th like the MA at Sogo told me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really should have called earlier this week to check and confirm with them again....
The beauty powders only came out at Sogo and Langham and they are sold out, so are all the lipsticks and lipglasses. 
If i remembered correctly, they still had like 1 hollywood nights and 1 style minx at facesss or something.

But no, i didn't get to get anything i wanted, especially the alpha girl that i had waited so long for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



again, i'm really really sorry!!!!!!
i think 3D Silver is sold out too. I'm going in tomorrow to try get Lola Devine and Pink Pearl pigment, i think they're the only thing i'll be able to get... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to the airport next wednesday, i'll see if they have any heatherette there. If they do, I'll get Sock Hop, Lollipop Loving and Smooth Harmony for you oddinary! I'm so sorry about this!!!!


----------



## oddinary (Jul 17, 2008)

Aww, don't be sorry sweetie! You've done a great job for keeping this thread alive, I really appreciate it! Plus, I don't think your MA was wrong - I went to Langham today and some girls were asking why everything was so out already and she said it was because they released early, whilst other counters released it today. :S 

So you mean only Sogo & Langham got the beauty powders, no where else? I don't understand that but ya, I did see a sold out Smooth Harmony on display...

I ended up with Sock Hop and Trio 1 though! Turns out I am not so in love with the liners, but Langham still has Bonus Beat which *fingers crossed* is still available when I go back tomorrow!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_Aww, don't be sorry sweetie! You've done a great job for keeping this thread alive, I really appreciate it! Plus, I don't think your MA was wrong - I went to Langham today and some girls were asking why everything was so out already and she said it was because they released early, whilst other counters released it today. :S 

So you mean only Sogo & Langham got the beauty powders, no where else? I don't understand that but ya, I did see a sold out Smooth Harmony on display...

I ended up with Sock Hop and Trio 1 though! Turns out I am not so in love with the liners, but Langham still has Bonus Beat which *fingers crossed* is still available when I go back tomorrow!_

 
Oooooh.... drat! When I called Sogo today they said pretty much all the good stuff was sold out already (ALL glosses and lipsticks), and that they couldn't hold anything for me because it's limited. So only Langham released early? I think Sogo might have too, since yeah only Sogo & Langham counters got the beauty powders. I tried calling Facesss about Alpha Girl and the MA said only those 2 counters got them, and other counters wouldn't be getting any =/

Wow you actually got Sock Hop! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Were any of the trios sold out? I actually quite like my trio 2 but the colours aren't as pigmented as i hoped. (or maybe i'm just not using enough, being a total cheapo because i hate the thought of running out of it... lol how pathetic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i guess the colours are dupeable?)

Anyway I hope you can get Bonus Beat tmr!!! I hope i can get Lola Devine too! *crosses fingers too*

Hmm... if other counters only released it today.... i didn't try calling the IFC or the TST duty free one (i've never seen this one?!)... i'll try calling tmr to see if they still have any goodies left. but sigh, i really wanted alpha girl. (lol just for the packaging, i don't think the colour payoff is that good either) I guess MUA swap is the way to go. its like double the price on eBay.

i can't find the airport MAC phone number anywhere, i'll see what i can do tmr and see if they have heatherette out. if yes, i'll see if i can get Lollipop Loving for you!


----------



## oddinary (Jul 17, 2008)

I picked up Trio 1 at Pacific Place but Trio 2 is still available there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In Langham, only Trio 1 had stocks. I was pretty suprised to find the glosses weren't sold out in Langham- I can't recall what else was left, but I'll go in a bit and I can let you know later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The liners aren't popular anywhere though, huh? 

That's so sweet of you Mandy! If you do, I will send you in return a nice care package!


----------



## dolldoll (Jul 18, 2008)

hey guys,

i went to langham MAC and elements MAC yesterday. langham had pretty much all the glosses. (i got bonus beat and sock hop) i also got trio 1 there. they ran out of all lipsticks at langham because they released early like you guys said. The MA helped me call elements and other shops and she claimed there was no more lipsticks anywhere. i went to elements later that day and they still had all 4 in stock! so u guys better hurry (i bought fleshpot and lollipop loving)

so in elements everything is still in stock. (well yesterday it was). all except the blush, i duno why but they didnt have the blushes on display 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they do have the nail polishes tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh and elements didnt have the lashes but langham has them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all in all, id say go to elements, they have pretty much had everything i stock yesterday.

hope that helps!


----------



## oddinary (Jul 18, 2008)

^ Thanks dolldoll, but someone must have bought the last ones because I am just back from Langham a few minutes ago :S Only things left are the liners, Style Minx lipglass and both Trios for some reason... so yup, I didn't get Bonus Beat again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shucks, Elements is too far for me to go to, but later I'll give the DFS a call to see if anything is still left!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Jul 18, 2008)

URGENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry to post this up so late but i just got home. So i called IFC this morning, they said they still had small amounts of lollipop loving and fleshpot left.

then i called sogo, only to find that lola devine was sold out.... but.... the MA said that they would be re-stocking tomorrow!!!! for all the lipsticks!!! and lola devine! (not sure about the glosses though, sorry, tho i think they might be re-stocking that as well), the beauty powder blushes are def. all sold out though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway they said they are re-stocking, but again, only limited quantities will be available. don't know if langham will be doing that, but what the heck!
i will be at sogo at 10 am when it opens! the MA told me to come early if i wanted to get anything!

oddinary you might be able to get lollipop loving!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 wheeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## oddinary (Jul 19, 2008)

*scratch that* 
I GOT (the last) LOLLIPOP LOVING!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 At the end of the day, I didn't get everything I planned but LL was definitely my highlight of the Heatherette collection! I didn't realize LL was so sheer and so frosty when worn alone but Sock Hop over it is amazing! The green pearl sorta disappeared though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus, I'm kinda sad I couldn't get Bonus Beat  *shrugs* oh well! Maybe it was a good thing the Beauty Powders were limited because I have waaayy too many face products already (they were $190 btw). 

I'm not 100% sure what the MAC @ IFC has since they didn't put out any sold out labels... as far as lip products concerned, I think they only have a few more/or maybe just 1 Hollywood Nights. I'm kinda suprised Fleshpot is so popular though, I really thought it was way too nude for most people's tastes 

I think a big reason why Heatherette sold out so fast was because it was heavily advertised in magazines. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Usually you'll see a few items advertised here and there every collection but in Jessica I found a full 2 page spread dedicated to Heatherette! There was also a couple of mentions in Elle and Marie Clare.... hmmmm, I can't read Chinese very well so I don't bother with HK Beauty mags but the next time I visit a coffee shop I'm reading all the mags they have! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What did you end up getting Mandy?? & how limited do they mean when Sogo was restocking?? Thanks!!

& is this the airport number you are looking for? Or does it not work? I found this on the MAC site:
*Nuance Watson*
Hong Kong International Airport
Airside East Hall, Level 6
Kowloon
+(852) 2186-6528


----------



## Taj (Jul 19, 2008)

I went to Elements on 17th thinking it was the first day of launch, but of course NOTHING I wanted left except glitters and pigments.
But lucky my friend checked out for me this afternoon (19th) Sogo and IFC, and i collected ALL l/s and l/g except Melrose (sadly this is my favourite !).
My last trophy is Alpha girl at DFS, TST !!!!
MA of DFS checked the airport MAC, nothing left, sorry girls.

Now, anybody know how I can get my MELROSE ????


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Jul 22, 2008)

sorry for the late reply!!!

CONGRATS oddinary!!!! I got the last lollipop loving at Sogo after they restocked too!! haha! i was so relieved! since i didn't get there till like 11 30! i called around 10 to make sure nothing was sold out yet, and the MA that answered said they had all 4 colours but only 3 - 4 tubes of each colour, and only 5 lola devine nail lacquers left. so i practically ran over to Sogo!!

so i ended up with lollipop loving, melrose mood, fleshpot and lola devine. oh and the MA also sold me on Tread Gently tendertone, cuz she says it'll work really well with fleshpot because it'll help to tone down the red tones on my lips and make fleshpot look more glossy... and less like death on me i suppose. i haven't tried either of them yet though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but yeah i'm surprised fleshpot is so popular too! it does look really really pale... another reason why i haven't dared to try it yet! lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not surprised hollywood nights and style minx were the last ones to sell out though! haha!

lol i don't read any HK mags anymore... no wonder why everyone knew the release date! man that really sucks... cuz normally i wouldn't expect there to be that many MAC fanatics in HK unlike in the US.... but i guess MAC is getting more and more popular now... like i went to langham's MAC a few days ago, even all the cool heat eyeshadows were sold out! and when neo sci fi came out, i saw ALL the lipsticks were sold out in facesss like on the 2nd day it came out! even the ugly brown ones lol! (tho maybe it was only for the packaging)

anyway the MA was really nice and we chatted a bit, i found out why the beauty powders sold out so quickly -- the whole hong kong only had 24 of them! langham and sogo each got 12 only, and the MA said they sold out in 3 hours, some people even lined up before the store opened on that day! no wonder i didn't have a chance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw i called langham today, they said electroflash was coming out on the 28th?

TAJ YOU LUCKY LUCKY GIRL! how in the world did you get alpha girl?!?! i bet they don't have any left eh? i'm surprised the DFS got any... i've never been to that store yet, nor the elements one... crap even the airport has nothing left ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dang... i guess i'll never get an alpha girl... i'll try on MUA swap sigh! i hope i'll find some goodies there when i leave for my trip tomorrow though!
taj if you want melrose i suggest you go on MUA swap as well! i'm pretty sure it's gone everywhere too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the prices are ridiculous on eBay!


----------



## oddinary (Jul 22, 2008)

Does that mean Electroflash will come out with Sonic Chic? I hope those don't sell out as fast, man, running around HK just to find Heatherette was already stressful enough! Haha, 3-4 tubes? That's barely considered restocking! A true MAC addict would buy them all in one go, as back ups of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm glad you got LL too! & Lola Devine! I find it hard to wear Real Doll sometimes cause the lavender tones clash with my skintone let alone Melrose Mood  Sucks about the beauty powders though? IMO, MAC should make up for it by releasing a collection early - earlier than the US I mean! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A couple of lemmings from Electroflash and Sonic Chic right now and HOPEFULLY they'll be fully stocked this time, I can't bare to line up just for make up!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah I think so, cuz Electro Flash and Sonic Chic are both mineralized right? though the MA at Sogo told me on the 19th that it was coming out on 23rd . Maybe it's being released at Sogo early (again-- lol) ? I'm not sure, I'd call again to make sure, don't want to give you guys the wrong info again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have Pink Split duo eyeshadow right now, it's not bad! though it is pretty shimmery for my taste, the marbled side is gorgeous! it looks like i did an awesome job with blending! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 both sides are pretty pigmented. there is some microglitter/shimmer fallout though, but i'd say go for it! the amount of product you get for the price is amazing. 

sigh when i called the DFS this afternoon they said they had 1 alpha girl left, so i went to TST right away but when i got there it was gone already... so i went there and got all hot and sweaty for nothing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they still had 1 fleshpot but i didn't get it, i figured i'd save my money for colour forms! (and i was too depressed HAHA) 
i have Naked to the core and inner hue lipsticks, play around pink beauty powder and the cool eyes palette right now. they are really pretty! haven't touched any of them yet, don't want to disturb them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but the cool eyes palette is really really pretty!! even the packaging rocks! it's got a blue canvas cover with a metal MAC label, the 213SE brush has a longer handle than the ones in usual sets, and the palette closes with a magnet. and there's a mirror as usual. 
i hope i'll be able to get my hands on pop circle lippie, that sold out pretty quickly in the states didn't it? also the advanced brush set... but i heard the quality of the 187SE isn't as good as previous sets? i might just buy the novel twist set online then..

ah!!! you have real doll!!! i wasn't a MAC addict yet, i want to kill myself! >< it's like worth $60 USD now?! but i'm swapping for it on MUA right now, i hope it arrives safely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that's what i thought about melrose mood earlier too, but there aren't any lavender tones in it, it's just a bright, pastel pink. it is cool toned, but i find if you wear a tendertone first, it sheers out and becomes a pretty pink mouth =) so a little goes a long way, and it's an amp cream too! a tube should last me a long time!

ahhh i'll be gone when electro flash and sonic chic come out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm not interested in the blushes though, i think they'll be too shimmery? i only want to get Hot contrast duo eyeshadow as well, i'm gonna beg my friend to buy it for me... or i'll see if i can get it while i'm in the states--- if it's not sold out!


----------



## oddinary (Jul 22, 2008)

^ You're so lucky to have already tried Electroflash? Did a friend bring it back from the States for you? I'm not usually an e/s girl but I am definetely eyeing Fresh Green Mix - it has amazing color payoff from the swatches! Aw, I'm sorry that you didn't manage to get Alpha Girl, hopefully you'll be able to find it on MUA! Plus, the good thing about being in the States is that it is cheaper again and you don't have to wait! I'm a bit sad that you saw Fleshpot though because I called the DFS a while ago and they told me no more lipsticks! :X Ah well, I'm done hauling for Heatherette now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a sucka for MSFs and blushes, so 2 in 1 is just my thing! But they did say some are coming back later as permanent (or was it as repromotes?) so I don't think I will buy too many. Max 3!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Jul 22, 2008)

^ Hehe no I find them online from sellers that get a hand on them in advance somehow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hm well i wasn't exactly sure if fleshpot was still there actually. well it was when i called, and when i went there there were still only a fleshpot tester and style minx tester left, so i assumed that those 2 were still in stock.... maybe that terrible person who bought the last alpha girl also bought the last fleshpot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ooh if you love MSFs i think you'll LOVE the e/s.... heck, i hate shimmer and i can justify keeping these! i could just stare at it and wonder how they make the marbled side XD i'm interested in love connection as well... what sucks about the states though is the ridiculous sales tax... then it makes it only a bit cheaper than in HK... i think what's quite a bit cheaper are the slimshines? only .50 USD more expensive than regular lipsticks in US but 25 HKD more here!! ripoff!! the brushes too! might get some full sized ones there....

the blushes actually look pretty nice and really pigmented... but ah i don't think i'll ever use up my current blushes! though i plan on getting 1 more in the states! pinch o' peach! cuz it seems quite similar to alpha girl.... i need something to fill in my alpha girl void HAHA


----------



## sweet_starlets (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey girlies, got my stuff from sogo today. Got hot contrast, sea and sky, play on plums, odd couple, gentle, love thing and lovejoy. Totally worth the $$ imo. Anyways i overheard that colour forms *might* be coming out August 11th. I'm not sure if thats a prelaunch date or if its for everywhere...Thought u guys would be interested.


----------



## oddinary (Jul 23, 2008)

I am just back from Sogo too! I picked up Nuance & Warm Soul. Somehow, I wish the BPB collection never came out so I could pick up more of these- the shimmer is much finer!

Odd Couple MES is sold out at Sogo... everything else is still there for $150 and blushes $165! Forgot to ask the price of the 181 and New View, sorry!


----------



## drieyes (Jul 29, 2008)

181 is $290 in Seibu, Langham and if I remember correctly, new view powder is $220.  I am so happy I went out today and found the new collection.  I think they are now minutely cheaper than in the US except for the brushes.


----------



## drieyes (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_I am just back from Sogo too! I picked up Nuance & Warm Soul. Somehow, I wish the BPB collection never came out so I could pick up more of these- the shimmer is much finer!

Odd Couple MES is sold out at Sogo... everything else is still there for $150 and blushes $165! Forgot to ask the price of the 181 and New View, sorry!_

 

You can check with Seibu because I was able to get odd couple there today.


----------



## oddinary (Jul 30, 2008)

Good thing about Seibu and Sogo is you can use your Cash Dollars though, so remember! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As long as you have HSBC Credit Card and sufficient cash dollars, go ahead and redeem some free MAC!


----------



## drieyes (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_Good thing about Seibu and Sogo is you can use your Cash Dollars though, so remember! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As long as you have HSBC Credit Card and sufficient cash dollars, go ahead and redeem some free MAC!_

 

Thanks so much, when you say cash dollars do you mean the $100 voucher you redeem as rewards from credit card points?  I've never really thought of that!  I always get M&S vouchers because I usually buy MAC in the US but this time I cant help myself and they are a few dollars cheaper here anyway.  Excuses, excuses...


----------



## oddinary (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *drieyes* 

 
_Thanks so much, when you say cash dollars do you mean the $100 voucher you redeem as rewards from credit card points?  I've never really thought of that!  I always get M&S vouchers because I usually buy MAC in the US but this time I cant help myself and they are a few dollars cheaper here anyway.  Excuses, excuses...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
With Seibu, all you have to do is present your credit card; with Sogo, you must go to the 12/F and redeem your cash dollars as $100 or $50 vouchers.


----------



## drieyes (Aug 6, 2008)

Any news about the release of starflash?


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 10, 2008)

I've been reading the magazines here in HK, and I see Colour Forms popping up. When is it coming out in HK (if not already), and is available at the MAC stores? Because I remember seeing some Novel Twist things at the Duty Free in Tsim Sha Tsui.


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Aug 11, 2008)

Just called, colour forms came out today! No news of Starflash yet!

btw i was able to get 3 mattene lipsticks while i was in hawaii!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (2 40's pink and poise. they had almost all except for flattering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) i was so happy!! they only had 2 heatherette lipglosses left. i saw neo sci-fi as well but only the ugly brown lipsticks were left haha.


----------



## oddinary (Aug 16, 2008)

Anyone received a Cult of Cherry invite? Just curious, heard the event is next week, haven't got anything though!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Aug 24, 2008)

did CoC come out on 23rd?


----------



## drieyes (Aug 24, 2008)

MA told it is coming out on the 28th....


----------



## oddinary (Aug 25, 2008)

Yup, it's coming out this Thursday.
Launch party was 2 weeks ago I believe? Actually, here's the pics and article for the launch party:

 Quote:








MAC Hong Kong kicked off their new Cult of Cherry line of luscious cosmetics late last week and did a live application with model Pace Wu (吳佩慈) at the Helena May in Central.

The Cult of Cherry line is bringing back ripened lips, spicy hot chocolates, dark purples, red-browns and these kinds of sweet-yet-shocking dark colors for fall in Hong Kong.

The make-up applied to Pace in these images are as follows:






LIPSTICK
Russian Red
Intense bluish red $ 125

LIPGLASS
Cult of Cherry
Clean red with red pearl $ 125

POWDER BLUSH
Blooming
Frosted deep dirty peach $155

ZOOM LASH
Zoom Black
Rich black $ 110

EYE SHADOW
Nanogold Sheer yellow pink with pink pearl $300
Spiced Chocolate Dirty Deep reddish brown $300
Sweet Chestnut Frosted cranberry $300





 
Source: ButterBoom Hong Kong’s Daily Blog » Buttering You Up!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Aug 26, 2008)

sweet! i was so scared the nail polishes were sold out already 
no news about Starflash yet? I am so eager to get Smoke & Diamonds...


----------



## piggy (Aug 27, 2008)

hey guys do u know if face and body foundation's available at the airport? tia. =)


----------



## Taj (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you gals checked out the Overrich at Duty Free ? Its out already !


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Aug 29, 2008)

I got my Illegal Purple nail lacquer yesterday in Langham 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I went to Facesss first only to find out that both nail lacquers were sold out, I asked and found out there was a pre-launch. So maybe that's why i heard it was coming out on the 23rd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway everything else was still available though. *sighs* everything looks so good but the colours are so dark... i'll never pull the mattenes off.
I only have the Spiced Chocolate quad now (GORGEOUS, i think it'll look great on all you warm toned ladies) and I'm eyeing the Shadowy Lady quad as well. I don't know why Tempting just looks bleh to me, probably because of Sharp.


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 2, 2008)

How much are the quads in HK?  Thx!


----------



## drieyes (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_How much are the quads in HK? Thx!_

 
Quads from the CofC are HK$300.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Happy shopping.....


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Sep 6, 2008)

I think Starflash is out on Sep 16


----------



## oddinary (Sep 6, 2008)

I seem to have forgotten about Starflash 
Any news on Suite Array or Ungaro?


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_I seem to have forgotten about Starflash 
Any news on Suite Array or Ungaro?_

 
AHHH i want everything from Ungaro!! i really hope it comes out here in HK! cuz i saw in the colour story that it's not coming out in China??? i hope that doesn't include HK!!!!


----------



## yda (Sep 14, 2008)

where can I find a MAC store in HK selling refill pans and palettes? thanks!


----------



## drieyes (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yda* 

 
_where can I find a MAC store in HK selling refill pans and palettes? thanks!_

 
You can get them in Sogo - Causeway Bay and I think they are available too at the MAC store in Elements.


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Sep 17, 2008)

I got my starflash today! GOOD NEWS!! they're only $120 each!!! which surprised me, since it was the full-sized 1.5g, while my Magnetic Fields shadow from Neo Sci fi was $125 for only 1.3 g....

i picked up 2 Smoke & Diamonds because it might sell out first like in the US, but i think i'll go back to pick up mink & sable and grand entrance, and maybe star by night... go check it out


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Sep 24, 2008)

WHOA how come i didn't know anything about cremesheen until i just went on the site??
anyway i'm so glad the lippies are perm... don't have to spend a fortune... the nail polish looks BEAUTIFUL.

anyway just called and the release dates are as follows:
UNGARO <333 9th Oct (14 days left!!!!!!!! wheeeeee!!! gotta save $$$$$ i want so much from that collection)
Cremesheen 13th Nov


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Oct 5, 2008)

btw how much do the cream colour bases cost? TIA!


----------



## drieyes (Oct 10, 2008)

Manish Arora launching on Oct 23 and I wont be in HKG til Nov...


----------



## pasteeygrace (Oct 10, 2008)

do you know what stores will carry it?? im going there next week!!!


----------



## oddinary (Oct 10, 2008)

Oct 23 followed by Suite Array!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Oct 11, 2008)

got my Ungaro stuff today! yum! haven't tried any of it yet (except Soft Flower) but they all look delicious. i can't bear sticking my fingers in the cream colour bases (i got both) hahaha.

anyway CCBs were $130
beauty powder was $190 (were they always that expensive???)

nothing was sold out yet at the Sogo one. i think i need to go back for Lilac Touch eyeshadow, it looked amazing on the MA.


----------



## oddinary (Oct 11, 2008)

We're finally seeing the effects of inflation... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nope, Beauty Powders used to be $180! I'm just scared the MSFs will increase in price again... with that said, does anyone know when Sheer Minerals is being released?


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Oct 22, 2008)

any news about Red She Said?


----------



## sweetsugar (Oct 22, 2008)

Are the release dates for MAC collections in HK same as in Shanghai?


----------



## oddinary (Oct 24, 2008)

Picked up just Wolf pearlglide today, it's beaaaautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Out is also Ungaro, Manish Arora. No sign of Sheer Minerals/MSFs, though I am patiently waiting for Petticoat!!


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Oct 25, 2008)

Went to Langham Seibu yesterday, got my Manish! Nothing was sold out yet, the blushes were $155. (Aren't they usually $150?)

Following items sold out from Ungaro @ Langham:
both lipsticks
the lipglass
lilac touch eyeshadow
mineral eyeshadow
flower mist dew BP

by the way, release dates:

Nov 3 Cremesheen, Red She Said @ Seibu
Nov 6 Red She Said at other locations


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Oct 25, 2008)

by the way oddinary, how's the lasting power of the pearlglides? is the texture really more of a "pearl" or "glitter"?
did you get any of the shadows?

waiting for petticoat as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but they're $220? so expensive....


----------



## oddinary (Oct 25, 2008)

^ They can look quite frosty if you layer too much... it's a hard question, it's in between a pearl and glitter I'd say  Ooh & blushes have been $155 for a while now - I was contemplating Devil but woah, it is BRIGHT! Tell me how you like the BP though, I might pick it up!

I'm confused about Sheer Minerals because over in the Color Collections forum it says it'll be available with the perm. mineralize line internationally by October :/ No big deal really, but I am desperate to get Petticoat ASAP! My first encounter with MSFs was Petticoat and every since I missed its first release with Lingerie, I've learned to run and not walk to the counters  

Thanks for the dates, btw! I'm going to see if I can ask the MA about Sheer Minerals again - I asked last time, she seemed very confused cause she thought I was referring to the MSFs released during the N collection :?


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Oct 26, 2008)

hmmm... i think i'm gonna save my money for Red She Said then, i REALLY want that Stark Naked Beauty Powder Blush -- it looks freaking gorgeous!

i bought the Devil blush anyway  i would have bought Pink Swoon but i already have it, and i couldn't resist the packaging. so i got that, pink manish lipglass and the palette. i haven't touched any of it yet  the swatches of devil looked pretty though, i think it'll be ok if you use a VERYYYY light hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway are you referring to flower mist dew BP? where is it still available? i quite like it, i like it more than alpha girl (i managed to score one on eBay). alpha girl's texture would be like a satin eyeshadow, harder to pick up and with less colour pay-off, while flower mist dew's texture would be like a matte2 eyeshadow. it makes my cheeks pink, matte and smooth, i love it! ^^ it's like a lighter version of pinch-o-peach? light dusty pink. would love to get a backup but they're so expensive. i hope they last long!!!!! this is the only one i have apart from alpha girl, so i don't know how long a BP would last... 11g should last quite a while?

are MSFs very glittery? i've yet to try them


----------



## oddinary (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm happy you got Alpha Girl after all, because thinking about Heatherette and my whole chase around HK just to get Lollipop Loving gives me a headache! XD 11g should definitely last a while...maybe even longer! I've used my Pearl Sunshine BP from Barbie tons of times, I don't even have a dip in it yet. I'm quite keen on picking up Enough Said from Red She Said though... I've done lots of budgeting, so hopefully I'll be able to afford it if I don't get sucked into buying more Pearlglides soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MSFs vary a lot... the ones from Flashtronic were super glittery, a lot of people hated them but the ones from N are a lot finer and smoother. The MSFs from Sheer Minerals should be like that, haven't heard people complain so far  MSFs use to be HG for me, not so much now... I suspect it's because I own so many highlighters, my favs always vary


----------



## Taj (Oct 27, 2008)

got phone call from MA at elements, and was told Sheer Minerals will be out 30 Oct.


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Oct 27, 2008)

ahhhh i regret not getting Light Flush from N! hopefully i'll have enough money to get Petticoat hehe. i'm really broke right now esp after Manish. (STILL haven't touched it yet btw )

btw when do the holiday collections usually come out? i've never bought them in HK before. i wanted to get the 6 smokey eyes but i think i'll be too broke to do that XD they're like what, $400? and the packaging doesn't seem very attractive. i mean they looked ok in the promos but reviews on MUA say they look absolutely hideous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i want to get the 3 rose lips lip bag though!! the swatches of the lipsticks look so good!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Taj, WOOWW the MA actually calls you about release dates? now how come i have to hunt the MAs down to ask for them


----------



## oddinary (Oct 27, 2008)

In theory, the palettes sound very good... the ways the MAs convince you $400 justified when the palettes are the size of your palm! But it shocks me everytime how small they are *shrugs* I'd rather buy the full products!

& thank you SO much, Taj!!


----------



## oddinary (Oct 30, 2008)

I have bad news... I don't think Petticoat or So Ceylon is coming out in HK. I asked the MA whether there were coloured MSFs, aside from Soft & Gentle and Gold Deposit but she didn't seem to know anything about it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so disappointed, I was looking forward to buying Petticoat! Oh well, permanent MSFs are $220 each!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_Picked up just Wolf pearlglide today, it's beaaaautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Out is also Ungaro, Manish Arora. No sign of Sheer Minerals/MSFs, though I am patiently waiting for Petticoat!!_

 
I am so jealous that you guys got Manish Arora!!!
mandygrimreaper, did you get to try Devil blush on you?


----------



## drieyes (Oct 31, 2008)

oddinary said:


> I have bad news... I don't think Petticoat or So Ceylon is coming out in HK. I asked the MA whether there were coloured MSFs, aside from Soft & Gentle and Gold Deposit but she didn't seem to know anything about it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oddinary (Nov 1, 2008)

drieyes said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *oddinary*
> 
> ...


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am so jealous that you guys got Manish Arora!!!
mandygrimreaper, did you get to try Devil blush on you?_

 
Is it all sold out already? cause i wouldn't think hong kong people would be so into such bright colours. when i bought it it was like people were totally ignoring the manish counter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 actually i only got it for the packaging... and because of how limited it is 

Hehe i'm ashamed to say that i havent tried it yet, probably because of how much i see it's being sold on eBay.... i might swap it for something i really want on Makeupalley  it is a very pretty colour though, although very bright. when you look at a new one, you don't see any sparkles, but the tester i saw had quite a lot of shimmer in it, maybe it's "embedded" in the blush? it's quite pretty!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandygrimreaper* 

 
_Is it all sold out already? cause i wouldn't think hong kong people would be so into such bright colours. when i bought it it was like people were totally ignoring the manish counter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 actually i only got it for the packaging... and because of how limited it is 

Hehe i'm ashamed to say that i havent tried it yet, probably because of how much i see it's being sold on eBay.... i might swap it for something i really want on Makeupalley  it is a very pretty colour though, although very bright. when you look at a new one, you don't see any sparkles, but the tester i saw had quite a lot of shimmer in it, maybe it's "embedded" in the blush? it's quite pretty!_

 
Oops sorry. I am Asian Australian living in Melbourne! We don't even get Manish Arora collection in Australia.  I bought Shine and Pink Manish and love them so much. I don't know if it is just my imagination, but they feel stickier than normal lipglass?  Last longer on my lips, too.  Hehe.. I agree.. Totally digging the packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I would like to know how Devil looks on fair Asian skin?  Devil swatch does look scary


----------



## drieyes (Nov 2, 2008)

Does that mean you bought Petticoat in HK?! If so, where? I only went to the Pacific Place counter, maybe I should check Sogo![/quote]

Sorry, I am traveling and I bought mine in Chicago.  Hope it is coming to hkg soon....


----------



## macgalhk (Nov 2, 2008)

$220 for a compact w/out a mirror is actually quite expensive... I got the MSF Duos from the New View Collection, which were also priced at @220 each, one for touch ups and 2 for highlighting/contouring. Dun think I'll be getting the upcoming MSFs if they're only gonna serve me one purpose. I think I'd rather go for other alternative brands, maybe a BB shimmer brick instead.


----------



## oddinary (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree, it's getting progressively higher the prices... however, it's the same case with other H/E brands. I'm a big shimmer queen and I absolutely love the SBs, but I guess if you're more into subtle highlight the MAC duos are more suitable. I'm still a bit bummed Petticoat didn't get released


----------



## oddinary (Nov 8, 2008)

Just a reminder...

*Red She Said*
Eyeshadows - $150
Dazzleglass - $160
Lipsticks - $125
Beauty Powder Blushes $155


----------



## dominique_nadin (Nov 12, 2008)

do anyone knows where the macpro stores location in hongkong or at least the mac stores that offers the best collection of mac product?
thanx =)


----------



## dominique_nadin (Nov 12, 2008)

do anyone knows where the macpro stores location in hongkong or at least the mac stores that offers the most complete collection of mac product?
thanx


----------



## Taj (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominique_nadin* 

 
_do anyone knows where the macpro stores location in hongkong or at least the mac stores that offers the most complete collection of mac product?
thanx  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm afraid there is no MAC Pro store in Hong Kong.  You can either go Facess (for latest collection) or Galleria Duty Free Shop (for back stock) in Tsim Sha Tsui.


----------



## charmaine 82 (Dec 4, 2008)

When is Dame Edna launch iin HK? is it on Dec?


----------



## goodlight (Dec 29, 2008)

I asked the Pacific Place MA and she said sometime in early January (I think she said the 9th but cannot remember exactly).


----------



## oddinary (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyone know when BBR is coming out? Hopefully after Chinese New Year so I have money!


----------



## charmaine 82 (Jan 20, 2009)

same with me oddinary


----------



## drieyes (Jan 31, 2009)

They've raised the price of shadows (palette form) from $85 to $95.


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Feb 13, 2009)

*SCREAMS*
Hello kitty release date:

9th March: pre-launch at langham
12th march: other counters

I CAN'T WAIT!!! OMG i'm gonna spend so much on this one.... even though i'm not a fan of hello kitty :O
but the packaging and colours are way too awesome.
this is definitely gonna sell out even faster than heatherette.
btw how much do Tinted Lip Conditioners cost?

i'm glad and sad that the reviews of the brush set is so crappy.... i'll save about at least $400 on that?


----------



## Mis_Prim (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *drieyes* 

 
_They've raised the price of shadows (palette form) from $85 to $95.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 is this HKD or USD ???!! 

I was thinking of picking some stuff up when I go this summer. Do you think its worth it ?

Also, could you guys tell me where the main MAC stores are in the touristy areas ? Cant imagine myself jumping into the taxi and saying "take me to the MAC store please" even if I am chinese !!

Thanks


----------



## goodlight (Feb 17, 2009)

Does anybody know when Cream Team is launching?


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mis_Prim* 

 
_





 is this HKD or USD ???!! 

I was thinking of picking some stuff up when I go this summer. Do you think its worth it ?

Also, could you guys tell me where the main MAC stores are in the touristy areas ? Cant imagine myself jumping into the taxi and saying "take me to the MAC store please" even if I am chinese !!

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm quite sure it's the price of of a regular pro pan eyeshadow (i.e., no black pot) in HKD. $95USD for a single eyeshadow, or even a palette is ridiculous!

You can check out all MAC locations on the website, but for tourist-y places off the top of my head:
- Sogo in Causeway Bay
- Lane Crawford in IFC and Pacific Place
- FACES at Ocean Terminal in Tsim Sha Tsui
- Elements (mall) 
- Seibu at Langham Place
- Duty Free at Galleria Sun Plaza in Tsim Sha Tsui
- Airport

actually I may have just listed all the MAC locations LOL. They're all in relatively easy to find places with tons of other stuff to do.


----------



## Mis_Prim (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_I'm quite sure it's the price of of a regular pro pan eyeshadow (i.e., no black pot) in HKD. $95USD for a single eyeshadow, or even a palette is ridiculous!

You can check out all MAC locations on the website, but for tourist-y places off the top of my head:
- Sogo in Causeway Bay
- Lane Crawford in IFC and Pacific Place
- FACES at Ocean Terminal in Tsim Sha Tsui
- Elements (mall) 
- Seibu at Langham Place
- Duty Free at Galleria Sun Plaza in Tsim Sha Tsui
- Airport

actually I may have just listed all the MAC locations LOL. They're all in relatively easy to find places with tons of other stuff to do._

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




95HKD for a a pro palette refill is very expensive...and I thought the UK prices were crazy.


----------



## mandygrimreaper (Mar 8, 2009)

FINALLY GOT MY HELLO KITTY MAILER! (and a paper cut while trying to open the envelope too quickly lol....)

it's very very cute, but i was more excited to see the prices......

Lipstick $125
Lipglass $125
TLC $125
Nail lacquer $90
Quads $340
Glitter Eye liner $150
Plush Lash $125
Hello Kitty Lash $100
Beauty Powders $ 190

Here is where I got pissed...
Pigments/ Reflects Glitter $170 (i thought they used to be $160?)
Beauty Powder Blush $165 (Raised $10 again?!!?!?!? I hope it's only for this collection!!)
Brush Collection Cup $550 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WHAT A RIP-OFF! I decided I wanted this after all but i'm not sure now after seeing the price... that's around $70USD compared to $49.50 in the States. I might be able to get a better deal on eBay! Don't think it's worth this price if i already have the 239, the 109 sucks and the 187 is only _okay_. But the cup holder is so cute. But a plastic cup ain't worth that much eh. I'll see. I might buy it anyway in fear of it selling out and regretting it ><

Petite Makeup Bag $220
Makeup Bag $340
probably won't be getting these.

That's all!! DOES THAT MEAN WE WON'T BE GETTING THE ACCESSORIES IN HONG KONG?!?!?!?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want the Purse Mirror and Mirrored Key Clip!!!!!!!!!

Anyway here is what i'll probably be getting for now

- Fashion Mews x2
- Cutester
- Mimmy
- Fast Friends
- Pink Fish x2 (already have 1, looks exactly like Miss Bunny from the Disney Toons TLC, LOOOOOOOOOOVE!)
- Popster (already have 1, haven't touched it yet.  Looks more like a fuchsia than coral to me?)
- Fun & Games
- Something About Pink
- On The Prowl x2
- Pretty Baby
- Tahitian Sand

I already have the Too Dolly and Lucky Tom quad. In my opinion, the Lucky Tom quad is more worth it, although I don't own any of the 8 colours or similar ones to start with (except for the black in Too Dolly). The only standout in Too Dolly is Too Dolly (lol) the mint colour. Yoghurt is just bleh and doesn't show up on me at all, Stately Black is a very generic glittery black, Romping is a re-promote and reminds me of pink pearl (though of course the blue reflects arent as apparent in romping). The mint colour is very pretty though. But it clashes with my skin tone?! I have to layer it over the black to tone it down a bit. 
So if I had to choose only one quad I'd choose Lucky Tom. Just my honest opinion. Of course get both if your wallet lets you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been saving up since Chinese New Year hehe.

I also have Tippy, which is a very nice bright pink blush. Very pigmented. I find it doesn't blend so well though. Still, definitely worth getting. 


The mailer says its out on March 12 but remember the pre-launch at Langham tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please share what you guys will be getting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Will you get Fresh Brew even though it's a perm colour? It really does look like fresh poo though...... i'm also on the fence about Strayin'....


-EDIT-------------

Just called the Langham store and they said they'll be getting some of the accessories. The MA said they'll have the mirror but she wasn't sure about the key clip.


----------



## CallyBag (Mar 28, 2010)

would anyone have any idea how much the following brushes are in HKD?

134, 227, 224, 266 and 182?  also is the LE 165 still available at counters?


----------



## cky (Jun 14, 2010)

Does anyone know when In the Groove will launch in stores?_?


----------



## tinawenders (Jun 18, 2010)

Which MAC store in Hong Kong is your favourite?
I like going to facess


----------



## Taj (Jun 20, 2010)

I prefer DFS at Galleria, TST, but MAC store at Facess is really convenient.


----------



## tinawenders (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cky* 

 
_Does anyone know when In the Groove will launch in stores?_?_

 
Just checked with MAC - it'll be out in mid July.  So excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And there will be new lip color launch in early July.


----------



## tinawenders (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taj* 

 
_I prefer DFS at Galleria, TST, but MAC store at Facess is really convenient._

 

I've never been to DFS in Galleria but i heard that there are SEs not available at other stores.  Yes Facess is very convenient but it is crowded all the times! I like that place because there are relatively more MUAs to offer help.

By the way, have your  tried the makeup class? I am thinking about to join 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...any ideas?


----------



## cky (Jun 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinawenders* 

 
_Just checked with MAC - it'll be out in mid July.  So excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And there will be new lip color launch in early July._

 
I've asked of one of the MUAs in Langham Place and she said Superglass will launch at 1/7 and 12/7 for In the Groove
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought it will launch at 1/7 as that's the date that In the Groove out in Taiwan and the UK...


----------



## tinawenders (Jun 25, 2010)

The IN THE GROOVE e/s are so fabulous! can't wait!  can't wait!


----------



## switchblade (Aug 13, 2010)

Does anyone know when and if Nail Trend and Rodarte will launch in Hong Kong? Thanks!


----------



## iqaganda (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi there! Venomous Villains was released today here in HOng Kong and Haute Mascaras will be launched this month also. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone knows when is the Tartan Tale going to be released here?


----------



## Taj (Oct 17, 2010)

Pre-launch at FAcess TST on 28th Oct, and all stores on 1st Nov.


----------



## iqaganda (Oct 22, 2010)

Taj said:


> Pre-launch at FAcess TST on 28th Oct, and all stores on 1st Nov.


  	Exactly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's the official statement for more info for all MAC fans from Hong Kong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://mac.i-wanna.com/enews/2010101/eng/mac10101_eng.asp?cid=795051&campid=mac10101


----------



## Taj (Nov 9, 2010)

Anyone seeing Francois Nars at PP tomorrow?


----------



## Hepcat288 (Jul 30, 2011)

Does anyone now if Inglot is available in HK?


----------



## mckpoon (Aug 11, 2011)

is B2M available as well in HK for both e/s and l/s?
  	how picky are they for missing pans/deformed pots?

  	just wondering if i can wait before i head over...!


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Oct 9, 2011)

Hepcat288 said:


> Does anyone now if Inglot is available in HK?



 	I don't think so. Inglot is only sold within their own stores and they don't have one in Hong Kong.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Oct 9, 2011)

mckpoon said:


> is B2M available as well in HK for both e/s and l/s?
> how picky are they for missing pans/deformed pots?
> 
> just wondering if i can wait before i head over...!



 	I'm not sure about how picky but I know Hong Kong is one of the countries that accept B2M and they should since they're so into recycling and being environmental friendly.


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi everyone!  Could anyone help me out with the price for the Lightful Hyrdo-charge spf foundation?  Also, I've found blogs/comments/reviews stating spf 2 and 25 - which one is available now?  I'm hoping my dad can pick me up one in December.  =D  They seem to run a little light too so perhaps I should lean to my darker side (haha!) of NC30 rather than NC25... well, any help on these would be great!  TIA!!


----------



## GetBetterNStyle (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm going to hong kong on the first week of March, where can I find great brushes and PRO products in there?


----------

